# TPTP-Plugin



## OasisCritter (29. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

alle Versuche das TPTP-Plugin zum laufen zu bringen sind bei mir gescheitert. Ich hab es mit der Eclipse EE, mit der Standard und mit dem "All-In-One-TPTP" probiert, mit allem hat es nicht funktioniert.
Ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung:








Weis einer weiter?:bahnhof:


----------



## maki (30. Apr 2010)

Windows oder Linux?

Das nachträgliche installierren hat übrigens bei mir noch nie funktioniert, die komplett Version zum runterladen nur unter Windows, unter Linux gibt es mehr als einen Haken...


----------



## OasisCritter (30. Apr 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Windows oder Linux?
> 
> Das nachträgliche installierren hat übrigens bei mir noch nie funktioniert, die komplett Version zum runterladen nur unter Windows, unter Linux gibt es mehr als einen Haken...



Windows XP-PRO

Beim entpacken:






...


----------



## OasisCritter (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

bin jetzt auf Win7 umgestiegen und es funktioniert mit dem AllInOne-Paket. Lag aber nicht an XP sondern an dem zu langen Ordnernamen des Archives :autsch: (sowas sollten die schon berücksichtigen).
Was jetzt aber das Problem ist, in dieser Eclipse Version werden "*Template Proposals*" angezeigt (Strg + Leertaste).  
*Kann man das irgendwie nachinstallieren?*



> Version: 3.5.2
> Build id: M20100211-1343


----------

